# POV of Keystone, A-Basin and Loveland yesterday



## zboda (Oct 23, 2007)

Hobie,

Which model GoPro were you using?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

The first version. Here is a link to an HD one I took today. Paddling the Colorado in November on Vimeo Nothing special. Just some flat water above the dam with a small rapid. I could not get my PC to edit the format so I had to load it as the whole clip. Either way it gives a clear idea of the clarity in the new HD version. The one I have is a prototype so I can only imagine how well the final version will work. 

h


----------

